# Pulling my hair out over 79 mod..pls help



## 1073358 (Jul 18, 2008)

If I would bill 33533,33518, 33508 on 2-11-08, then bill a 32421 on 2-26 (global pd), would I have to put on 79 mod, assuming it was not related to origianl px's?
This is a Medicare patient. The 32421 was paid even tho it is in the global and no mod was appended indicating global pd. I am arguing that just because it was paid with no mod, doesnt mean it still shouldn't have had one on there. Can someone reason this out with me so I have peace of mind?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree, the 32421 should have gone out with a .79 modifier on it if it was unrelated and with-in a global of a procedure.  Odd they paid though, I'm amazed it didn't get kicked out for global!  guess you were lucky on that part.  
You're correct though, it should have had a .79 mod on it.  It was by the same physician correct?


----------



## 1073358 (Jul 18, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 18, 2008)

then, I agree with you - it should have had a .79 mod on it


----------

